# You people got me on the hook!



## Wendelin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to all the crazy people here writing about Neofinetia and posting beautiful pictures -special thanks to myxodex oke:

This is my haul






I tried to pot it with ordinary Sphagnummoss. Next time I have to get me AAAAA moss. It was more than troublesome!


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hehehe….:evil:

Those look nice! Where'd you get them from? 
and I totally agree, the AAAAA moss is much easier to deal with.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Heather!
I got them from the korean vendor in London myxodex was talking about.
And they are extremely nice plants!:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jun 23, 2011)

Not me!. I don't have neos yet... :noangel:


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah cool - they look great!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, nice plants! What varieties did you buy?


----------



## nikv (Jun 23, 2011)

This site is full of enablers.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

No way! :evil:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice nice nice nice nice! :clap:

Name them, please, :wink: because we're all dying to know just exactly which varieties you have purchased.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 23, 2011)

First name is always korean, the second one japanese as far as myxodex knew it.Thanks to you again, Tim!
Huichoenghae / Hime seikai




Jeonggisong / Jodonumatsu ?




Yosan / ?




Hoenggang / Yokozuma




Chwihwageon / Suikaden




Jucheongwang / Shoutennou




Sedirea japonica Myounghwan / ?




Neofinetia hybrid (I wonder if this is one of the accepted Fuuran?)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice pastel color on the hybrid. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm with Eric, love the color on the hybrid.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 23, 2011)

The hybrid has a nice parfum scent.The flowers seem to open up orange fading to yellow which is rather nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanx. sounds like a winner.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction! Those plants look great!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2011)

:clap::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2011)

Funky! nice buys.


----------



## Hera (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice! I've been bitten by the bug too. As if regular orchids weren't expensive enough.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 23, 2011)

Great additions! I like the bean leaf.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2011)

All very nice!

Jodonomatsu = Yodonomatsu

Yosan / ? looks like Sengaku to me, but I could be wrong

Your hybrid would be commonly referred to as Fuuran or as a Fuuran hybrid, but it would not be accepted as Fuukiran.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 24, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> All very nice!
> 
> Jodonomatsu = Yodonomatsu
> 
> ...



Thanks Lanmark! I think Sengaku is correct. I'll post a better pic these days.
That's my favorite!


----------



## Clark (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice way to break the ice, go all out. :clap:

The robins stole my AAAAA for nesting. I have no proof, but feel the squirrels are presently causing trouble. 

Love your new collection.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, Clark, to put a chain to my future AAAAA moss! Birds can be very inventive if it comes to prepair a cuddling home for their babybirds!

Now I want to show you people why I especially love this particular beanleaf.
Yosan





The dark mountainshape Tsuke together with the translucent parts of the innermost leafs is just adorable!


----------



## myxodex (Jun 24, 2011)

Well done Wendelin ! Welcome to the addiction !

The kanji given for Yosan do not correspond to those for Sengaku.
There are two kanji given for Yosan, the first I cannot find, but the second corresponds to san or zan which means mountain or high, possibly a reference to the tsuke. It's the same second symbol as in the bean leaf called Chazan (which Yosan is not). I've been tempted to get this one, it's great.

There is a supplier in the UK that sells a higher grade moss, although they're sold out at the moment and I need some. In desperation I've been binding the mounds with cotton of a similar colour, I just tie a junky piece of moss to both ends, wind it round and tuck the end pieces in.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 24, 2011)

myxodex said:


> Well done Wendelin ! Welcome to the addiction !
> 
> The kanji given for Yosan do not correspond to those for Sengaku.
> There are two kanji given for Yosan, the first I cannot find, but the second corresponds to san or zan which means mountain or high, possibly a reference to the tsuke. It's the same second symbol as in the bean leaf called Chazan (which Yosan is not). I've been tempted to get this one, it's great.
> ...



See?! I told you I could be wrong!


----------



## myxodex (Jun 25, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> See?! I told you I could be wrong!



Or possibly the vendor. It looks identical to Sengaku in three pictures I have of it and I also thought it was. How many fuukiran are there out there ? ... and how slight are the differences that separate them ? It's mind blowing. 

I went on a website that lists all the kanjii ... over 3000 !! I gave up with sore eyes after looking through a few hundred. And even if I did find the kanjii I was looking for apparently there are exceptions to the resulting word when you put them together. All those reds for instance that start with beni (which apparently means red), have the kanji for beni as the first symbol, ... including Koukakouden which doesn't have any beni when you say it ! 

Cheers,
Tim

There have been countless times when I've looked at the paragraphs of descriptions in the Fuukiran book and wished that I could read Japanese. Also does anyone know the name of that awesomely beautiful fuukiran pictured on the cover of this book :drool:, ... not Sekei the other side (back or front ?)


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 25, 2011)

myxodex said:


> There have been countless times when I've looked at the paragraphs of descriptions in the Fuukiran book and wished that I could read Japanese. Also does anyone know the name of that awesomely beautiful fuukiran pictured on the cover of this book :drool:, ... not Sekei the other side (back or front ?)



Which book exactly are you talking about?

A pic of the Neo hybrid again because people here seemed to like it a lot.


----------



## myxodex (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know how else to refer to "the book". It's a Japanese book that Glen Lehr at New World supplies together with a translated index, he calls it the "fuukiran book". It lists about 300 or more fuukiran with photographs ... and yes, it's a dangerous book. OK ... I've just solved the problem ... it's "Book 2" here, http://www.newworldorchids.com/pages/book.htm , and that first pic is of the fuukiran that makes me salivate.

Damn, I suddenly fell a bit guilty:evil:


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 25, 2011)

myxodex said:


> Damn, I suddenly fell a bit guilty:evil:


..you've got to!  

The triple coloured Fuukiran is one of a kind!! :drool:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 25, 2011)

myxodex said:


> I don't know how else to refer to "the book". It's a Japanese book that Glen Lehr at New World supplies together with a translated index, he calls it the "fuukiran book". It lists about 300 or more fuukiran with photographs ... and yes, it's a dangerous book. OK ... I've just solved the problem ... it's "Book 2" here, http://www.newworldorchids.com/pages/book.htm , and that first pic is of the fuukiran that makes me salivate.
> 
> Damn, I suddenly fell a bit guilty:evil:



I have this book, but sadly, I don't know the identity of that particular plant which is shown on the cover. I'll dig around and try to figure it out. Anyone else around here who may know, please inform the rest of us.  (and thanks if you do!)

I have Seikai, which is shown on the other cover. Short story: A tiny baby/keiki fell off my mother Seikai plant about 4 years ago. It was so small that it might not even be accurate to call it a baby. Perhaps it would be better to say it was a lentil-sized bud of differentiated tissue which appeared like it was intended to be a keiki someday, and on its side there appeared a tiny bump of white corky tissue which looked to me (under a 10x jeweler's loupe) like the beginnings of a new root. I would have tossed this bit of tissue had it fallen off any other Neo plant. I honestly didn't think it could survive outside of a test tube in a laboratory; it was just that small! It was from Seikai, however, which gave me pause when considering the act of tossing it in the bin. Today, that bit of tissue has transformed itself into a ~1 inch wide (~2.59 cm) perfect little Seikai plant. :rollhappy: I'm so proud of it! No wonder this variety has been around since at least the 1600s -- it's a tough little ninja! :ninja:


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 25, 2011)

What a nice story! You and your Seikai apparently did a great job! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2011)

Yup, looks like your properly hooked. 

If you want to glean a lot more information about these plants then I suggest you learn the kana writing systems of Japanese script - hiragana and katakana. It will take you one weekend to do it and a few more weeks to iron it out. Then install the necessary software to read Japanese language and you can go into the Japanese side of the net and find all kinds of stuff. Translating programs are still iffy, but getting better. Direct translations of text are far better using online dictionaries like Denshi Jisho. It takes time and patience, but if you are a hardcore addict, it is worth it.

The book you're talking about is simply called "Fuukiran Dictionary" (fuukiran jiten) and the subtitle is "reference for 315 varieties and their characteristics" (315 shurui no tokuchou shougai). The plant you are salivating over is 'Hakubotan' - not a cheap plant even here.

Enjoy spending your money :evil:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 26, 2011)

'Hakubotan' ...mmmmmmmmmmmm :drool:

Thanks Tom! You just gave us a lot of very helpful and useful information! :clap:


----------



## myxodex (Jun 26, 2011)

I second that; Thanks Tom ! The appeal is there to learn this, however I know that my tenacity will be tested.

Lanmark, I'm intrigued by your story with Seikei. Mine is in bloom now, and in reflection I just don't understand why Glen had to talk me into buying it years ago at a show in Portsmouth. Seikei now seems to me to be iconic for the whole fuukiran tradition.

Finally, and I hope I don't cause more confusion, but just in case someone out there can help with this, I've made a pic of the Yosan and Sengaku kanji.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 26, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yup, looks like your properly hooked.
> 
> If you want to glean a lot more information about these plants then I suggest you learn the kana writing systems of Japanese script - hiragana and katakana. * It will take you one weekend to do it and a few more weeks to iron it out. * Then install the necessary software to read Japanese language and you can go into the Japanese side of the net and find all kinds of stuff. Translating programs are still iffy, but getting better. Direct translations of text are far better using online dictionaries like Denshi Jisho. It takes time and patience, but if you are a hardcore addict, it is worth it.



Tom ,are you talking about weeks or years? oke:
Thanks anyway and I'm afraid you are right - if one realy wants to get into the whole issue there is no way around learning the language.

But one thing I don't understand. Koreans and Japanese are using different kanji and you have to find out the meaning of a korean kanji to look for the corresponding japanese kanji and then translate it into "latin writing"(sorry,I'm sure they have a word for that one also), or am I wrong? At least if you want to find out the japanese name for your korean Fuuran.
I'm confused...


----------



## myxodex (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not the best person to answer this, I bet Tom can help. My understanding is that the kanjii are traditional ancient Chinese words or Hanzi in Chinese. These are also used in Korea and Japan, but both these countries have other scripts, ... the kanjii are sort of formal I guess and cross national boundaries. The Japanese and Koreans are both using the same Chinese words for their neos. When you look at the corresponding Korean and Japanese names for these in western letters, what you are getting is a phonetic representation, and some of them would probably sound vaguely similar.
Take a two examples (Korean/Japanese):
Cheonjae = Sensai
Geumeumrasa = Kinginrasa

Whether different meanings are attached to these words ... I haven't a clue, but I wouldn't be too surprised if the Japanese pronounciation of the kanji for Yosan sounded vaguely similar to the Korean. My guess anyway.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 26, 2011)

O.K. Practically it would mean if I've got the kanji for the name of a particular korean Neo I just have to find a Neo in my japanese book(which I have to get first) that shows exactly the same kanji and I got the japanese name, right?

Does anyone know what I have to do that my PC shows kanji in a proper way? I've got Microsoft XP


----------



## myxodex (Jun 26, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> O.K. Practically it would mean if I've got the kanji for the name of a particular korean Neo I just have to find a Neo in my japanese book(which I have to get first) that shows exactly the same kanji and I got the japanese name, right?
> 
> Does anyone know what I have to do that my PC shows kanji in a proper way? I've got Microsoft XP



Firstly, I'm making assumptions based on the fact that it has worked for me in that the plants matched by kanji are exactly what I expect, and secondly that the Koreans appear to use the Meikan, and this uses kanji.
If they were using a different classification system then this wouldn't work.
Secondly, we're are assuming that there has been no mislabelling along the way ... and it does and can happen.

I'm being really slow here ... it never ocurred to me that you were not seeing the kanji on the Greeny Pottery website. OK, if you are using internet explorer then i can help. Go to "View" and on the drop-down menu select "encoding" and set it to Unicode (UTF-8), and the little squares should turn into kanji .


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to Tom and his Link to "Denshi Jisho" I found out that *"Yosan"(korean)*, transfered into written Japanese," would be *"Rakuyama"*.
*Raku* stays for music;ease and *Yama* for mountain; climax;pile/heap

My only problem now, I can't find a Fuuran Rakuyama or Yamaraku in www.
Anyone here who knows if a Fuuran with this name exist?


_To bad,I made a mistake "Raku" is not correct.I have to try again._


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, it wasn't my intention to say that it would be easy to play with Japanese script. Kanji you can forget altogether unless you are willing to dive headlong into learning the language AND studying Kanji everyday for several years (there are nearly 2000 needed for basic literacy). But even if you accomplish that, unfortunately, most names are rather obscure, so you would have to learn all of those too - not for the light hearted.

What I meant to say was that by learning Japanese kana, you get get a glimpse into the world of sound since these characters are the base phonics for the language. Once you can recognize them, then you can type these into any device and use scroll down menus to find the kanji you are searching for without having to read any of it. Hence, now you can do a search for information, albeit a wild and wooly search.

I recommend getting "Remembering the Hiragana/Katakana" by James Heisig. Yes, you can master the hiragana in just a few weeks since it is only the basic syllable system of 46 characters plus a few important combinations. Then you can learn the katakana if you like which is a matching system for foreign words, but the same basic sounds.

I wouldn't want to mess with guessing which Korean name matched a Japanese one for anything, thanks much. Denshi Jisho cannot help you with that for sure. Many names in circulation also are not accepted ones and you have to deal with that uncertainty as well. Who knows how many have actually been registered over time, thousands perhaps, and moreover who knows how many are simply creations of Mr. X...


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 15, 2011)

*Rootbooster*

They seem to like my balkony!


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice picks! Im jealouse. Neos are my fav!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Fat and beautiful!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

*I guess my collection is growing *

Ryokuhou




Kogane Nishiki




Houmeiden




Kurokongou




Hokage




Fugaku


----------



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice plants you have there


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 25, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Huichoenghae / Hime seikai



This is a male Neo! cool!oke:


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ramon!* I'm blushing.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL well, it obviously like the way you treat it... 

really nice Neo collection!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> LOL well, it obviously like the way you treat it...
> 
> really nice Neo collection!



Tomorrow, I'll make a new pic, so you'll realy know how well it liked my "treatment"

Thanks, collection is constantly growing.:wink:


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 25, 2011)

Your new Neos are amazing and lovely!



Kavanaru said:


> This is a male Neo! cool!oke:


:rollhappy:

Thanks for the big belly laugh! I really needed it today! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jul 25, 2011)

Got root?:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
my vanda must be a horny male, it's popping new roots all over!


----------



## Marc (Jul 26, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Hihi, this thread took an interesting turn


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 26, 2011)

oops!


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 30, 2011)

*Back to business*

- hormons where working well this summer (no, I'm not adding any  ). My Collection is in pretty good shape!:wink:


----------



## Roth (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks nice ( even if I have a really bad opinion about neofinetia traders in general).

So which one is Bukkake Fuckiran ?


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 30, 2011)

So, tell us more about your bad opinion concerning Neo traders!
I think the one you are talking about, Roth, is the small on in front. "It" grew longer....

And for everybody : *don't* try to find "Bukkake Fuckiran" in google, and *don't* klick on any link there !!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 30, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> And for everybody : *don't* try to find "Bukkake Fuckiran" in google, and *don't* klick on any link there !!!!!


:rollhappy::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2011)

Don'cha know that curiosity killed the cat?!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 30, 2011)

:drool: I see a Houmeiden tucked away in there...a variety which grows exceedingly well for me. :wink:


----------



## John Boy (Oct 1, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Don'cha know that curiosity killed the cat?!


who's cat?!oke:


----------

